# 1981-82 evinrude 25hp, VERY hard to start



## caver101 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 1981 or 82 evinrude (thinking 82, but have forgotten at the moment) 25hp outboard on my tin boat. Has elec start. Overall the motor is in really good shape for the age. Trying to get the sucker started will nearly toast the starter and drain a brand new battery. Once the motor finally gets running it starts with the touch of the starter button all day, unless it cools off. The colder the weather the harder it is to get started.

I am running double oil and high octane gas. I prime the bulb (I have tried squeezing it easy and also squeezing the crap out of it). Tried it with the trim up, level and down. Spark plugs look good. Choke/no choke. Lots of throttle/little throttle. None of that seems to help.....

This past week duck hunting in cool weather (upper 20's) I had a heck of a time getting it started. Something has got to give! It just seems like it is not getting any gas for some reason. Once I get it running it runs as smooth as the day it came off the assembly line.

Advice?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Have a little squirt bottle of mixed gas next time & give it a little shot.See if that don't get it going.What does the spark look like?Sort of sounds like a fuel problem but hard to tell without trouble shooting.Fuel , spark, check compression,when it runs does it spit gas out the carb?If it spits gas could be reeds.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 13, 2010)

In the cold weather this winter I have been using a few squirts of starting fluid and if fires right up. While its warm it starts good. When the motor cools back off it takes a few squirts of starting fluid to get started again. The idle is starting to get pretty ruff too...

What should the compression be?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2010)

DO NOT EVER use starer fluid on a 2 stroke engine. You are running it without oil which is really, really really bad. Use a pre-mix in a squirt bottle instead


----------



## caver101 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, I learned something new today. I will put the starting fluid away :!: 

You using a squirt bottle similar to a "Windex" or "409 cleaner" type bottle?


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would give the carb a good cleaning and new fuel lines.


----------



## Tom @ Buzzard Bluff (Jan 13, 2010)

<I have a 1981 or 82 evinrude (thinking 82, but have forgotten at the moment) 25hp outboard on my tin boat. Has elec start. Overall the motor is in really good shape for the age. Trying to get the sucker started will nearly toast the starter and drain a brand new battery. Once the motor finally gets running it starts with the touch of the starter button all day, unless it cools off. The colder the weather the harder it is to get started.>

A properly maintained and tuned motor will start almost before you can remove your fingers from the starter. Your motor is sending you a signal that it's time for some basic tune-up attention. Ignore it at high risk to your checking account!

<I am running double oil and high octane gas. I prime the bulb (I have tried squeezing it easy and also squeezing the crap out of it). Tried it with the trim up, level and down. Spark plugs look good. Choke/no choke. Lots of throttle/little throttle. None of that seems to help.....>

High octane gas is a waste. And no help whatsoever. Extra oil certainly won't hurt anything but shouldn't be needed if proper maintenance is performed as needed. How long since your motor has had a complete tune-up by a competent marine mechanic? If you can't recall instantly that's waaaaay too long!

<This past week duck hunting in cool weather (upper 20's) I had a heck of a time getting it started. Something has got to give! It just seems like it is not getting any gas for some reason. Once I get it running it runs as smooth as the day it came off the assembly line.>

Trust me! If you don't tend to it something WILL give----and you will NOT like it!

Your analysis of fuel starvation is quite probably on the mark. Modern fuel leaves deposits in the carb much worse than 'real' gas if not used regularly and often. If your motor languishes unused for long periods you can bet that the carbs need help! If you aren't competent to clean them (it's not really all that difficult!) then before doing further damage get it to a marine tech and have a full tune-up done. It will cost a bit------but have you priced an equivalent motor recently?

<Advice?>

Yes----get it tended to before you ruin it!

Please understand! I'm NOT being gratuitously harsh----just trying to bring it forcefully to your attention that if you haven't already done harm to your motor that you soon will if you continue to use it despite the clear cries for help that it is sending. "Get 'er done"!  
Tom @ Buzzard Bluff

P.S.: In my misspent youth I was a rabid duck hunter. I recall with fond nostalgia my youthful madness! :wink:


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 14, 2010)

Agreed on all accounts above. A good service is what it probably needs. My motor needs the same but darn if I don't want electric start so i am looking at a replacement. I wanted to add; however, you can purchase starting fluid for 2 stroke engines that has oil mixed with it.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will get a tuneup lined up soon.


----------



## dougdad (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you got a weak spark. Seeing it runs good once it is running and warmed, and sarts good warm I would say, plugs, wires, and have the coils tested.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks. I have new plugs in it and that did not help any. I will see about the coils.


----------

